# download excel Costs template



## sidtapia (Jul 19, 2006)

hi...
can anyone please let me know where and what type of spreadsheet i need so as to type in sizes (s,m.l,xl,xxl), quantities and prices etc and get a final cost on tees ?
ive been searching everywhere.


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 21, 2009)

If your familiar with Excel you can create your own.


----------



## pyrophire (Jul 4, 2010)

Its rather simple actually, I've made one for myself based on my local vendors. Just read up on formulas and you'll have it done in no time.


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

if you have MS Excel, goto: Templates - Microsoft Office

search for Inventory or whatever that's gonna serve ur requirement.


----------



## Ferozkhan (Jun 14, 2011)

I was just looking around on google and found...this interesting match for your question ..Five sources for free Excel templates | TechRepublic





cv templates


----------



## djeld (Dec 10, 2019)

nice man i love this site


----------

